# - CQ UT Contest 2018

## UT5NC

,      .        25-          CQ UT Contest 2018,      20    07:00  13:00 UTC. 
     ,      ,    .              .     ,            .       ! 
http://qrz.ru/contest/detail/17.html http://radon.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=63&t  =111 

   . 73! de UT5NC

----------

SNABBER, UR4UBQ

----------

